# IPN - Independent Practitioner Network



## malachii (11 November 2004)

Anybody know why IPN has run so hard in the last 2 days?  Its up well over 25% and I can see no announcements and as far as I can tell there has been no coverage from any of the usual commentators to cause it.


----------



## king.jackson (28 September 2006)

*IPN - up 40%*

IPN has risen about 40% the last few weeks.

It's main shareholder is Sonic Health which if you dont know was itself a stock which went from 5cents to 15 dollars in 5 years.

Any thoughts? (Or are we only interested in mining stock that dig nothing out of the ground on this site?!)


----------



## king.jackson (10 October 2006)

Its been holding steady since its rise to 18 cents a few weeks ago and yesterday had a substantial volume traded (4million).

1,830,746 wanting to buy at 17.5 cents at close yesterday.

If IPN can do even half as well as its competitor Primary Health (which sits at 12 dollars) I'll be a very happy camper.


----------



## asx256 (11 October 2006)

*IPN - Independent Prac*

has any one watching this one? chart looks great.


----------



## king.jackson (13 October 2006)

*Re: IPN - Independent Prac*

Sure have, I bought in 2 weeks ago and am already up 30%!  

The buy volume is very good and after reading a few articles about this company I believe its completely undervalued. Its competitors are over 3 and 12 dollars.


----------



## asx256 (15 October 2006)

here is more info:

Price $0.21 
Shares on Issue 978,943,003 (owned 85% by SHL.asx)
Market Cap ($) 210,365,246  
EPS $0.55!!!!!!!!!
PE 38.18



SHL has couple of presentations and it mentioned that starting from mid 2006 IPN should grow 6 times its value until mid 2007. Well if what they say is accurate then IPN should be worth more than $1.20 by mid 2007 starting from November this year.


----------



## king.jackson (17 October 2006)

Im loving this stock. 

Currently up 50% and Im holding for the long run.


----------



## marc1 (31 January 2007)

king.jackson said:
			
		

> Im loving this stock.
> 
> Currently up 50% and Im holding for the long run.



King Jason i hope your still holding this one,looking very good atm

Is anyone else holding ??????

Check out the buy sell market dept and volume over the last few 
days guys.

Holding atm in @.23


----------



## king.jackson (3 February 2007)

I certainly am holding this stock. More than doubled last 4 months and still looking strong.

Should see this one hit the dollar mark this year as stated in AGM presentation.


----------

